# G scale club in MA?



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

Any garden railroaders/clubs in [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Elcamo 
I am in Massachusetts. I belong to New Hampshire garden railway society. There is two clubs I know of here in Mass. They are Rusty Rails and Rotten Ties and Inner City Garden Railway club of Boston. I think there is a club also near Cape cod. Hopefully someone else will chime in with info on these clubs. I would like to be more active in a club, but my kids sports is driving me right now.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Elcamo, 
I belong to the Rusty Rails and the Boston Inner City groups. There is also a loose knit group on Cape Cod. The Rusty Rails meet every second Saturday of the month. I also belong to the Central Connecticut G Gaugers. Most of the members of the Boston Inner City Group also belong to the Rusty Rails. 
 There is a G gauge get together coming up the first weekend of June: http://www.tttrains.com/nels2012/ 
Please feel free to contact me with any questions about the clubs or the get together. 

Regards, 
LT


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The NHGRS is having a show this weekend (Mar 31 and Aprl 1) near the MA border in Milford, NH. Great chance to introduce yourself. We have about 100 mdules set up on our large layout in the gym....and two smaller sets in the cafe...one for live steam. I'll be there on again on Sunday, hope to meet you there. 
-Jeff


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome! 
It would help if you told us were your from? 
Small group, we all seam to know each, you're more than welcome to come to any meeting. 
Sean


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm a newbe to live steam. I too live in Massachusetts only out west. I live in Granby, MA and would like to know if there are any small scale live steamers in Western Mass, CT, VT that would like to start a club of some kind here in Western Mass. 

Chester Louis 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Chester, 

the Pioneer Valley live steamers website indicates they have a gauge one track on alum tables, have not seen it though. 

Al P.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

I live in Western MA, and I've approached the Pioneer Valley ride-behind club about G1 live steam on a couple of occasions. To put it mildly, they're not interested -- one member I asked wanted to know how many people a G1 live steam engine could pull, and was very clearly unenthusiastic when I told him that wasn't what small-scale live steam was about. There's a very small loop of track on a metal table on the PVLS property. I was told that it was intended for track power. 

I also learned from another source that PVLS' "high line" (for 3 1/2" and 4 3/4" gauges) had at one time an extra rail for 1.75" along part of its length, but no-one wanted to tackile the issue of how to get a continuous run, as the existing switches would have to be rebuilt to let the extra rail pass through. 

It's been quite a while since I asked about this, so maybe they're more amenable to scenic scale nowadays. I suppose it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

[/b] 
Chester/et-al Western Mass Live Steam's[/b]

Sorry but I found the same dry patchs for Live Steam that others have mentioned.[/b]

Wes (Branch Bridge RR) up near Orange has a nice layout where you can 'burn your fingers'.[/b]
Here is an old link where the last 2 photos are LS locos doing their thing.[/b]
Branch Bridge RR link[/b]
*Here is a link that has other Open House G layouts where Ma/NH LS can be found.*

*New England Large Scale 2012*


Ray[/b]


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok guys, 

I see where we need to get together and start an organization for our selves and not bother PVLS. There's a fella in Ct who wrote me to say he hasn't found any live staemers either. Looks like there is four of us. That's enough for atlest a get together. 

Chester 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like there is four of us. That's enough for atlest a get together. 

Great idea. I know that Harvey in Connecticut has a track, one gentleman I spoke with at PVLS has his own G1 track in the Northampton area. Whether he reads these posts is unknown. I'm not sure about anyone else in the Valley. My track is still on paper (and waiting until I can convince my better half that it won't "ruin the back yard").


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Have track, will travel. 
It's a Tom Bowdler style portable and fits in a two car garage for use in bar weather. 

Harvey C. 
SA1838


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

What is Tom Bowdler style portable layout? I have 20' of module built to the Del Oro spec and mainlines are powered. Im in central mass.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Joel 

Harvey is who I was talking about. I know of someone in Northampton who is a member of the Amherst Railway Society that is a G1 steamer. Wonder if they are two of the same. 

Joel, I'm the same way only my layout plan is still in my head. 

Todd no reason why you shouldn't join us. The more the better. 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Layout ala Bowdler, light portable and a true oval. Also much nicer for tinkering on locos than my raised bed garden layout.
Harvey C.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks Great Harvey. It's something to get started with. 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

To get things rolling, I've an open house on my live steam garden line in connection with the Prototype Modelers Meet here in Collinsville Ct on June 3rd.
The meet is a grand collection of lectures and demonstrations but neither large scale nor live steam. www.neprototypemeet.com

You need not attend the meet, just stop in and run or kibitz.

69 Maple ave/ Collinsville Ct 06019-3034

Harvey C.
SA1838


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Harvey, 

Count me there. Can't meet new people without going somewhere. I'll see you sometime on the 3rd. 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Harvey, 

I've got it on the calendar and will plan to bring an engine and some rolling stock...this assumes, of course, that SWMBO doesn't already have plans for the day. 

Todd, you're more than welcome to join us, Collinsville's not terribly far over the state line, shouldn't be too long a haul from your part of MA.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, now if someone will slip the weather man a bit... 

Harvey C. 
SA 1838


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

You might also be interested in NELS2012 which is an event being put on by large scale clubs in MA and NH. 

On Friday evening June 1, we will have an operating session on the SJR&P. 


http://www.tttrains.com/sjrp/

On Saturday June 2 we will have a steam-up and a bring your train and run day. DC/DCC/RC/Live Steam locomotives welcome. 


Last year we had about 70 Large Scale users at the Saturday event which was a lot of fun. 

Lunch on Saturday is being provided by the NHGRS. There will also be a no fee, no commission white elephant table run by the Rusty Rails & Rotten Ties Railroad Society. 

Several manufacturers will also be in attendance on Saturday including Bachmann Trains and Remote control Systems of New England. 

On Sunday June 3rd a selection of Large Scale layouts will be open in NH and MA. 

In order to plan for the lunch and for the event we are asking that attendees pre-register. 

You can also register on-line at 

http://www.tttrains.com/nels2012/

Stan and Debbie Ames


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Stan and Debbie-- 

I looked at your web site...that is an impressive layout! how much track is there? looks like miles ( at least to scale ) How much gradient is there? looks like you up and down at bit...or should I say a LOT! 

By the way, we are probably distantly related, my grandfather's mom was an Ames... a descendent of Oaks Ames of the Transcontinental Railroad financial scheme! 

Eric from Maine


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you meen the ones from Easton Mass. the Shovel town.
They built the Ames shovel!
When you are the Railroad boss and you have shovels.....
Gold Rush by anychance!
Sean


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 16 May 2012 12:45 PM 
Stan and Debbie-- 

I looked at your web site...that is an impressive layout! how much track is there? looks like miles ( at least to scale ) How much gradient is there? looks like you up and down at bit...or should I say a LOT! 

By the way, we are probably distantly related, my grandfather's mom was an Ames... a descendent of Oaks Ames of the Transcontinental Railroad financial scheme! 

Eric from Maine 




Eric 


We have about 4000 ft of track. The layout is still growing but it is near its final configuration. The elevation change is around 13ft and the mainline grade is between 2 and 2.5%.


Since you are from Maine, why not come down for the day for NELS2012. A lot of folks are bringing their own eauipment to operate. We will be operating DC/DCC/RC/ and live stream trains during the day. It should be a lot of fun.


Stan


http://www.tttrains.com/nels2012/


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya Eric bring that Live steamer we see in your videos! 
I'm going Saturday! 
Sean


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Gentlemen, 

I'm not going to be able to get down to Harvey's on Sunday the 3rd -- car problems. Can't drive it farther than I can walk home from. 

Nonetheless, I still think there's enough of us interested in Live Steam to get some kind of a group started -- or maybe a Live Steam Special Interest Group as part of the Connecticut G Scale organization (same idea as the Live Steam SIG within the Puget Sound GRS, which I was once a member of).


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the invite guys... cant make it this year. 

I hope you have fun and stay dry...looks like rain here


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Joel 
Sorry you're on foot. We'll try again later. 

Harvey C.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, this thread has been quiet for too long. Sorry I missed your steam-up Harvey. Truck problems. 

I'm still interested in starting club. If anybody else is still interested, then lets get together. 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

The Ct G-scalers are meeting at my place the afternoon of August 12th. You're more than welcome to drop by and run or kibitz. 

Harvey C.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

I won't miss it a second time. I'll see you there. 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Harvey,

E-mail me at 2footer at comcast dot net.

Chester


----------

